# Why is my newborn retching?



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know what to do about this. My 6 week old DD retches several times a day. Her nose sounds a little stuffy and I'm wondering if it is post-nasal drip that's causing her to gag. She never throws up as a result of the retching. But half the time she can't catch her breath quickly enough and she gets a panicky wild-eyed look like she's suffocating. It's horrible.

She's been doing this pretty much since she was born. I've tried to use saline drops in her nose, thinking it was a stuffiness issue but trying to get that bottle in her little nose (which she hates) is worse than the retching so I've given up on that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Reflux?


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

My baby does the same thing. She's thrown up a few times as well. I think it might be reflux.


----------



## SequoiasMom (Feb 27, 2007)

My DD aso did this and it was NOT reflux. She grew out of it, and was able to handle her body better with time. Newborns are stuffy sometimes, they still have our hormones running through their bodies and that causes mucous buildup. Just give your dc a chance to mature before she goes on any kind of reflux meds.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

My babe is one week old and does something like this. From my observations I have deamed it to be because she is drinking to fast and chokes.

Yes newborns are stuffy. Be careful though if you try too hard to clear up their nasal passages (ie. using a bulb syringe) it can cause swelling and only make the problem worse. Typically their bodies will regulate on their own.


----------



## Ilana (Mar 14, 2005)

It probably IS reflux but just because we call it that doens't mean anything needs to be done. My DD is 4 weeks and does that too but has only recently actually started spitting up. Before she'd gulp and gulp and gulp and it would stay down, and oftentimes she'd gag. But I don't think she was really bothered by it. We're more bothered by watching them.


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

The thing is, it doesn't happen in relation to her nursing. She'll do it anytime. In fact, I don't think she's ever done it at the breast.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cidercat* 
The thing is, it doesn't happen in relation to her nursing. She'll do it anytime. In fact, I don't think she's ever done it at the breast.

Reflux can happen hours after feeding. Doesnt have to be just during the feeding

Reflux can also cause a baby to be stuffy... My oldest was so bad that he was on meds for it

If she is retching, and not actually vomitting she could be pushing the stuff into her nose (which a lot of reflux babies even projectile vomit out of their noses) and causing the stuffiness


----------



## Ilana (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cidercat* 
The thing is, it doesn't happen in relation to her nursing. She'll do it anytime. In fact, I don't think she's ever done it at the breast.

When I said gulp gulp gulp it's not when she's nursing. It's after. Like stuff is coming up and then she's swallowing it down rather than letting it come up. It's a while after eating, normally.

ILANA


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

OOOHHHH. I get it now. Add this to the list of things I need to ask the ped at her next appointment in a week!

Thanks!


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm so happy to hear you other mamas dealing with this too! (well, not happy...but you know!)
DS is 3.5 weeks, and often does this weird gulping/gasping/dolphin-noise thing - sometimes while nursing, sometimes a bit after...occasionally followed by vomiting, sometimes by gagging...it's very strange, and I've wondered if it's not some sort of reflux problem. It's not so bad yet that I've thought of actually _doing_ anything about it, but it's always in the back of my mind. Anyway...subbing here to see if anybody has more info/advice/experience


----------

